# Giant African Land Snails



## Carina and Stu

As promised, here are a couple of photos of my Giant African Land Snails. I have 3 - Ed, Edd and Eddie.  These photos were taken 1 year ago - Ed and co are twice as big now!! I will take some new photos to show how they are now...


----------



## jackrat

Carina and Stu said:


> As promised, here are a couple of photos of my Giant African Land Snails. I have 3 - Ed, Edd and Eddie.  These photos were taken 1 year ago - Ed and co are twice as big now!! I will take some new photos to show how they are now...



OMG!Those are too cool.Are they hard too keep?


----------



## sammi

ACK! They are amazing looking..but I hate snails unfortunately. However they are pretty cool, I've never seen those before!


----------



## BethyB1022

Those are awesome! What is their lifespan like?


----------



## Tom

Very cool. Thank you for posting.


----------



## dmmj

nice pics though the title of this post sounds like a bad 50's B movie, all it was missing was the word radioactive.


----------



## Chelsea

I used to keep these, I brought them home from school one day as babies and told my Mum that they'd stay small! When she saw how big they were getting she made me take them back


----------



## ChiKat

So cool!! Where did you get them from? What do they eat?


----------



## Laura

I would think Ag people would not want them being Set Free...would they survive?


----------



## GBtortoises

Took me awhile to find it but here is a photo that a friend sent me a few months ago. I think they're pretty cool but imagine the slime trail they must leave!


----------



## chadk

My box turtles are DROOOLING


----------



## GBtortoises

That is some _serious_ escargot!


----------



## dmmj

I don't lnow if boxies could eat those, they look like really really thick shells, I can imagine all of our boxies leapng at the screen trying to get them.


----------



## sammi

OMG ITS HUGE!!! *Shudders* I hate even seeing the small ones outside. I wonder how much that thing weighs!


----------



## Itort

Now I know why savanna monitors have such powerful jaws and get so big. I once saw a photo of a monitor den with these scattered about the entrance but no size perspective.


----------



## Josh

I can't imagine what it feels like to have one of those guys slime you.


----------



## GBtortoises

I've never thought much about keeping snails as a pet, but I have to admit, those big guys are pretty intriguing! I wonder how big their eggs must be? Man you'd need a huge terrarium too!


----------



## egyptiandan

It's just to bad we can't have Giant African Land snails here on this side of the pond. 

Danny


----------



## GBtortoises

Some things are for good reason! Imagine the havoc they'd cause on crops in the south. Of course, the alien toads would have something bigger to feast on!

They are cool though.


----------

